# Whats the weirdest animal you want as a pet?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Anybody want any animals that raise eyebrows when you mention it to anyone? I always wanted a goat or two, mini or normal...I think they're so cute and funny. People say I'm crazy when I say I want pet goats, and a skunk...but I suppose thats normal on here lol. I would also like an Antilles Pinktoe tarantula but OH is phobic.

Personally though I think the oddest animal I would like is a tamandua! My boyfriend thinks I'm mental and that they are weird.


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have llamas which people think is really odd but they are wonderful pets.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

A bintourong or a Tapir!! Not got room for the later though, could keep one in the garden......!!!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I would say reptiles but thats normal on here but friends do think I'm weird for wanting some. I've had weird dreams about owning crocodile and elephant in the garden. but apart from that I would say maybe snails and aquatic snails which I was very tempted to get at one point. 
I'm sure I'd love to own something else weird but at the mo what comes to mind are sheep which I would love to keep


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

My otherhalf wants a giraffe but i dont think she's really thought it through ..... lol


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

taraliz said:


> My otherhalf wants a giraffe but i dont think she's really thought it through ..... lol


LOL, possibly. You could get it to pass things in through your upstairs window though.


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

we wanted a couple of pigmy goats 
and a bird of prey


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i want pygmy goats but the oh thinks im pulling his leg! oh you wait until i find some :lol2:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

A person.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> LOL, possibly. You could get it to pass things in through your upstairs window though.


Yeah, that kid on 64 Zoo Lane has one.


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

Shark... elephant... TIGER! Somethin rate big who can be my best friend.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds silly but Id love to have lots of land and a small herd of reindeer :flrt:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, a binturong would be amazing. :flrt:

Just in case the person who rang me last time I mentioned wanting a binturong reads this, I don't have that amount of money or space to spare, so please don't tempt me again. That was wierd, that was!


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

i would like to have a pair of turtle doves i know its not very interesting but i do like them or a mini elephant


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Girraffe. Sorry guy whos other half wants one, but i want one too.. They just happen to be the coolest animals on the planet. (Except reptiles, dont shoot me please :Na_Na_Na_Na: )


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, its not that weird to some of the others but many other people find it strange, a millipede! some people find it wierd that i want hairless rats!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

a panda!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> A person.


well go get one? i heard they sell on corners quie well



Marine said:


> Sounds silly but Id love to have lots of land and a small herd of reindeer :flrt:


hmmmm i want a reindeer

i want ;

skunks
meerkats
pygmy elephants
chickens

all normal on here i guess  x


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

a velociraptor. That'd be brutal


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

white tiger

















:whistling2:a pair of breeding house flies ? x


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i would love camels and okapis lol o an orcas 


the oh would love a sloth and koalas


----------



## sebae (May 30, 2007)

i would love a timberwolf or a siberian tiger amazing animals


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Yeah, a binturong would be amazing. :flrt:
> 
> Just in case the person who rang me last time I mentioned wanting a binturong reads this, I don't have that amount of money or space to spare, so please don't tempt me again. That was wierd, that was!


 
Just to be nosey, and no I am skint and have no room either, but how much is a Binturong?

And Eles are a huge (excuse the pun) fav of mine, think thats why I like Tapirs, not related to eles I know but kind of vaguly like a mini elephant.
Some one should invent one,


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

naked mole rat...there so ugly they are cute :lol2: love going to bristol zoo to see them!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Binturong here too!! The ones I was offered were £3500.
Would love another Kinkajou too:flrt:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

id love a spotted hyena :mf_dribble: would never be able to house or afford one but a dream no less:2thumb:
stu


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't remember how much the ones I was offered were. I think it was about £2000, plus quarantine fees. Maybe they were a bargain and I should have sold a kidney and some eggs or something!!


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

If I had lots of land I would like some brown bears, alpacas, micro pigs and a LOAD of staffies from rescues. :flrt:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well go get one? i heard they sell on corners quie well


But I want a nice one, that's hard.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Got to be a Binturong or a Red panda :flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i would like a zebra and a bat:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm failing to see whats weird about staffies  , binturongs yeah, god they are funny looking but then this is my chosen animal:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










How coot is that?


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

A Tiger


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always wanted an Aye aye


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Well I'd like some pygmy goats, a walrus, a matamata, an armadillo, an anteater, a binturong or two, an oragutan, a few meerkats, and a.................................well all sorts of things really - just need to buy that winning lottery ticket and I'll be sorted :lol2:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

ok a a bit odd even for here i want a Wallabe in fact i have wanted one science i was about 5


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I really would love an okapi too but we looked into it and it is not possible to keep them as pets even with a license.
I would love a dexter cow too.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

armadillo, a pack of african wild dogs, aye aye, lots of different bats, timberwolf...

ive just googled binturong and i think im goin to be having nightmares for a week! they look so evil!


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> i would like to have a pair of turtle doves i know its not very interesting but i do like them or a mini elephant


they had a mini elephant on the klenex man sized tisues advert. 
personally i would love a pygmy hippo they are so cute but think i maybe dreaming there


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

A marbled polecat for me, and a cheetah


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Id like a bush baby :flrt:
and...i saw this house pig on tv and it was toilet trained...I want one  

and...an albatross and an anteater...that would be pretty cool 

Oh and finally i want a bull...i love cows but would rather have a bull..in my back garden.. :whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

a leopard, bush baby, red panda, great white shark, killer whale and a orangutang
Never gona happen tho :lol2: i can dream!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> A marbled polecat for me, and a cheetah


snap!!!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Mrs Mental said:


> Well I'd like some pygmy goats, a walrus, a matamata, an armadillo, an anteater, a binturong or two, an oragutan, a few meerkats, and a.................................well all sorts of things really - just need to buy that winning lottery ticket and I'll be sorted :lol2:


 Ahh cool weve kept pygmey goats, and their really nice pets.

weirdest animal probably a red panda or something.


----------



## Katalani (Jun 21, 2009)

A fox >.>
Or at least a fennec fox, which isnt _too_ weird I guess :lol2:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL, red panda and fennec are on my list too. I thought keeping red pandas was completely illegal tho.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the idea of having a fruit bat as a pet 
but its just the idea I like think it would be way to much hard work :lol2:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Mouki said:


> I
> i want a bull...i love cows but would rather have a bull..in my back garden.. :whistling2:


i got cows almost in my back yeard ther is like my back yard a bit of grass and then a fance with a field beond it and in that feeled we have cows and now and agen we get the odd bull


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Mouki said:


> I
> i want a bull...i love cows but would rather have a bull..in my back garden.. :whistling2:


i got cows almost in my back yeard ther is like my back yard a bit of grass and then a fence with a field beond it and in that field we have cows and now and agen we get the odd bull


----------



## supersi1980 (Feb 14, 2009)

its got to be with out a doubt a bengal tiger!!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Spring hare and prarie dogs! want want want!! I used to work on a large alpaca farm and would love to have a small herd. greys and rose greys are my favourites and you can keep suris... so much more aggressive than haucayas!
I've got a bit of a thing for small canids too so fennec/arctic foxes would be fab. 
a pat on the back to the person that said naked mole rats though, I would love some, they have the weirdest behaviour. they are like a colonial insect in behaviour more than mammalian. incredible things but one of natures cul-de-sacs... i cant see them evolving any further.. they should stay as they are forever!!!

Kat


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Brazilian Tapir, alpacas, fennec foxes and giant ant eaters :flrt:
Met a marbled polecat before, cute and all, nice temperament but nothing special tbh, wouldn't keep one personally unless it came in as a rescue.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Just want APH's and Richardsons Ground Squirrels at the moment!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Albino APH would do it for me at the moment, just got the cage and everything except the wheel, but no hoggy lined up yet.

Oh, and a couple of wolves, that's the dream for me


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Brazilian Tapir, alpacas, fennec foxes and giant ant eaters :flrt:
> Met a marbled polecat before, cute and all, nice temperament but nothing special tbh, wouldn't keep one personally unless it came in as a rescue.


Wow...was it someones pet? Marbled polecats are amazing, I'd love one but I didnt know you could get them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pet/breeder, they were attempting breeding it with a European Polecat. Didn't go to plan and as far as I know it is now a pet.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Pet/breeder, they were attempting breeding it with a European Polecat. Didn't go to plan and as far as I know it is now a pet.


Hmmm...intriguing. Another one for the wanted list lol.


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

A snow leopard, kangaroo and african wild dog, could you keep them together in the same field? :whistling2:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i always wanted a arctic fox really cute:flrt: and a few meerkats cos there awesome and then i can remake the compare the meerkat advert for real yay:2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

tokay said:


> I have always wanted an Aye aye


Me too! They are soooo cute, but in an ugly sort of way, lol! I just love that long finger! :flrt: I'd also like a red panda, a meerkat and a koala. My chameleon will do for now though, until I win the lottery, lol!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Pet/breeder, they were attempting breeding it with a European Polecat. Didn't go to plan and as far as I know it is now a pet.


god knows why! if i ever got my grubby paws on them i would keep them as pure as can be.... many many people would love to keep these beauties:mf_dribble:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i love a panda and a couple of pigs.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> god knows why! if i ever got my grubby paws on them i would keep them as pure as can be.... many many people would love to keep these beauties:mf_dribble:


It was a family project, they were only having one marbled/EP litter to see if they could breed back marbeling as at the moment the genetics of the marbled polecat is very up in the air. He got bred to a big female a couple of times and then was neutered and then went to live as the pet.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

shame his neutered not many in uk would be nice to see a few more but spose it up to owners and i can imagine it would make a nice looking pet also.:2thumb:
stu


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

I want some Pigs , there just as smart as dogs and can be house traind


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

khaostim666 said:


> I want some Pigs , there just as smart as dogs and can be house traind


lmao im getting a teacup pig

no joke


----------



## Tom Verbeeck (Jul 12, 2009)

I would really love to have some platypus


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

i would have a polar bear ther amazing animals:mf_dribble: the oh sez she wants a chimp! :lol2:


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

my freind breeds alpacas! and ther is a huge market for them as pets. one wonders who buys them!!
Oak View Alpacas - Home page
they are cute!
personly ive always wanted a poo-man
doberman x poodle
iv never seen one but god they would be cute!!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> lmao im getting a teacup pig
> 
> no joke


 
Arent teacup pigs a scam?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Stumps said:


> A snow leopard, kangaroo and african wild dog, could you keep them together in the same field? :whistling2:


.... briefly


----------



## CorrineDarren (Jul 7, 2009)

A meerkat... although i don't think there weird ! hehe ! My house would be like meerkat manor if i had it my way :flrt:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd like a tapir, the babies are sooo cute :flrt:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Stumps said:


> A snow leopard, kangaroo and african wild dog, could you keep them together in the same field? :whistling2:


at least till the snow leopards full anyway....


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Satanic leaf tailed gecko :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

i want an aye-aye but ther highly endangered so cant have one


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

goodwin1234 said:


> satanic leaf tailed gecko :d:na_na_na_na:


* wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Id love a hyena they are amazing


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

i think spiders are fairly weird looking
i mean why the hell does anything need 8 legs??
2 does me fine :lol2:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

A human. Not the brightest of animals though.


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> A human. Not the brightest of animals though.


 there are some fairly weird humans :gasp:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

rox said:


> * wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
They sell satanic leaf tails online and they arent too expensive either.


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> They sell satanic leaf tails online and they arent too expensive either.


 
link?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

goodwin1234 said:


> Satanic leaf tailed gecko :Na_Na_Na_Na:


OMFG!!! That is beautiful and terrifying in equal measure. i want one! I'd call it Lucifer or Diablo!!! Truly demonic! :no1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> white tiger


 
Please read this and then reconsider! 

Google Image Result for http://www.bigcatrescue.org/images/tigerphotos/WhiteTigerDeformed3.jpg

Whats wrong with orange anyway!:2thumb:

Cheers

andy


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Komodo dragon(_Varanus komodoensis)_, Fat tailed scorpion_(Androctonus australis)_ or a Deathstalker scorpion(_Leiurus quinquestriatus_).


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a bender... i'll find one someday.


----------



## faroutinmt (Nov 16, 2008)

oops...double post


----------



## faroutinmt (Nov 16, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Anybody want any *women* that raise eyebrows when you mention it to anyone? I always wanted a *woman*...I think they're so cute and funny. People say I'm crazy when I say I want pet *woman*...but I suppose thats normal on here lol.
> 
> Personally though I think the oddest animal I would like is a *woman*.


I feel the same way!


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

i want an okapi


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

There's too many to list. If all goes according to plan though I will be working in a zoo which is kinda like having loads of amazing pets!


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> They sell satanic leaf tails online and they arent too expensive either.


where have you seen them? are they cared for like other geckos?


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

My mum thinks the fact i want a reptile is seriously warped, but i do know the wierdest pet imo i want is a pygmy jerboa.Oh, and my mum wanted to keep pigeons:gasp:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I really want two chimpanzees haha.


----------



## littlepigfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

*MICRO/MINI POT BELLIED PIGS FOR SALE (pennywell)*

8 Week old piglets ready now!!!! All colours - very tiny - 10-12" fully grown - others ready from 3 months old and all sizes from £250 each - All vet checked/inoculated - very friendly absolutely love human contact - can be kept inside as house pets or outside - can be easily litter trained - excellent pets - raised with and used to playing with a dog, cat and chickens. Grow to approx 12-14 inches tall. The smaller ones around 10-11 inches tall. Do not be fooled into buying piglets that will grow big - parents can be seen. You must have a CPH from the rural payment agency and access to outside space Please email or call. Located in cambridgeshire. www.littlepigfarm.co.uk


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

littlepigfarm said:


> 8 Week old piglets ready now!!!! All colours - very tiny - 10-12" fully grown - others ready from 3 months old and all sizes from £250 each - All vet checked/inoculated - very friendly absolutely love human contact - can be kept inside as house pets or outside - can be easily litter trained - excellent pets - raised with and used to playing with a dog, cat and chickens. Grow to approx 12-14 inches tall. The smaller ones around 10-11 inches tall. Do not be fooled into buying piglets that will grow big - parents can be seen. You must have a CPH from the rural payment agency and access to outside space Please email or call. Located in cambridgeshire. www.littlepigfarm.co.uk


I would kill for a tiny little pig lol I also want tapirs and giraffes.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

littlepigfarm said:


> 8 Week old piglets ready now!!!! All colours - very tiny - 10-12" fully grown - others ready from 3 months old and all sizes from £250 each - All vet checked/inoculated - very friendly absolutely love human contact - can be kept inside as house pets or outside - can be easily litter trained - excellent pets - raised with and used to playing with a dog, cat and chickens. Grow to approx 12-14 inches tall. The smaller ones around 10-11 inches tall. Do not be fooled into buying piglets that will grow big - parents can be seen. You must have a CPH from the rural payment agency and access to outside space Please email or call. Located in cambridgeshire. www.littlepigfarm.co.uk


That's tiny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Those pigs are sooo cute :flrt:


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Velociraptor. 

A zombie.

A mammoth.

Samurai Raccoon.

Sorted. :2thumb:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I want someone to genetically modify or make me a new breed of hippo that i would like to call a carpet hippo, about the size of a jack russel only fatter :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

gawd iv changed over this past year.... i want a few marms kinks '***** skunks and meerkats........... x


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

i always wanted an Aardvark as a kid because I had the Roald Dahl; Dirty Beasts tape, and the american kid gets the aardvark (by mistake) to eat the Aunty :lol2: i've always fancied chipmunks or squirrels to. my neighbour at home has goats - they're so funny, such characters, and fab at removing bindweed from the garden :whistling2:


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

my friend is an alpaca breeder. her biggest income is from the castrated males sold as pets!!
they are really cool.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ive always wanted an Aye Aye, they're a pretty weird animal....personally i think they are super cute in a kinda weird way


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've always wanted a mongoose. And I have a real soft spot for vultures.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i would love a sloth :flrt: they are just tooo cute  and many other things possibly too many to actually list hehehe


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

all my family think i'm mad for having snakes!!!! their weird for not likeing them :lol2:

i would one day soon like to own a kinkajou, skunk, marmosets, meerkats, armadillo, probably no stopping me actually ide like to own most of the exotic species but my future plans are to open up my own exotic animal learning centre / petting zoo. then there will be no stopping me:lol2:


----------

